# Knots, ya top 2



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wondering what everyone is using knot wise...what's the two ya most use? When do ya use em?

For trolling the Hb's, I like a Rapala Knot (I used to call it a Lefty's Loop) to connect lures to leaders. Gives that lure freedom to move.

http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/ind ... dknots.com

And a Double Surgeon's knot for line to leader...although I tend to pass it through maybe 5 times or even more. Ooops, I used to think I was tying an Albright knot...but whatta ya know the Surgeons were getting my money all along.

http://www.animatedknots.com/surgeonsjo ... dknots.com

Come on, show us ya best two :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Albright, Nail, palomar and improved clinch


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Uni Knot for joining braid and mono trace and jigheads and Loop Knot for lures.

Dan


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Bimini twist , loop knot and the uni knot for lures and a simple blood knot for bait fishing.

Heno.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Ahh did you say *2* hmm numerically challenged i'd say :roll:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Double Uni for leaders and lefty's loop for lures.

Used to use albright for leaders, but found it slips if not tied just right.

Poddy watching that link you gave the rapala knot seems to put the tag end through an extra step to how I tie the lefty's loop. Maybe thats the difference? Not sure why as I cannot ever remember a loop know slipping.

Rob.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcjPBsIAAB1TgAASUOdcAD/v36AgAJUImmkyep6nqGgaABoNU8FMJiGkDTTTE9QgIAxX5uv2QbWd+hKRBi8PY3rrtTgsrOHIy5iINMC7XbFXyMshBsfUUBtjB9HgtM83Hfw4JzgSMwpSTNGOXRvhdhmHo+vWfC+8UJBJDjEM4QVnUy9Mlq4ra5XJhidCE4TO2/6dq6PiWBAJIl2V4od6fxdyRThQkMjPBsI=


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Extra points for picking that up Hammerhead...I don't use the last pass either so I guess it's a Lefty's I use. Maybe rapala added the extra pass to give themselves a knot. 

PeterJ, I'm hoping Office of Corrections gives you the opportunity of some extra training before sticking ya in charge of the nightly cell count :wink: 

(Ooh I like that one :wink: )


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

locked blood knot for tying leader to terminal tackle and albright for tying leader to fireline..

these knots are easy to tie and haven't failed me...yet :shock: :?


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I use a double uni main to leader, unless im using a leader setup Poly shown me and then i use an Improved method of tying a Albright knot. NOT the imporved Albright..............its the Albright out of Geoff Wilson's knot book.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

I use a knot for lures/hooks ect. that I have not come across anyone else using for years. I learnt it off an old fisho when I was a kid cause my blood knots kept slipping. He called it a fishermans knot but I cant find it on the net or in any books.

this is it.

1. Pass the line through the eye.

2. Make a small loop with the tap.

3. Wrapp the loop around the main line 6 or so times

4. pass the tag through the loop

5. tighten/ moisten / tighten

Its not as pretty as others but does the job well and is very quick. If anyone knows what its called give me a yell and let me know.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

correction

2. is tag not tap

sorry..


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Double Uni for braid to leader and either a Uni or Rapala Loop for leader to jig head if fishing SPs, and a clinch for terminal tackle.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

a leftys loop or double lock blood knot for lures or general use (hooks,swivels etc) and a variation of the albright to join leaders


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

My top2 on volume of knots tied:

1) uni (uni to uni) By a wide margin.
2) spider hitch (for droppers)

This (V) is supposed to be the shiz for mono to flouro conx.









I don't use flouro often, so I can't say. Anyone have experience with it?

Z


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

albright and half blood knot


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Albright for leaders (used to use Stren knot but albright is easier to tie) and perfection loop for terminals (uni knot if I don't need a loop


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

surgeons knot (5 turns) for leader to mainline and to lures or jigheads varies.... from palomar to locking blood knot or what ever i can manage in hurry if the bite is on


----------

